# Liz's Boat Detail - 850.602.7429 (Alabama work site)



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

We have two work sites: Lillian, Alabama (trailered) and Pensacola, Florida (on Bayou Chico at Harbor View Marine which can lift up to 20,000 lbs. with counter weights and/or trailered or WE CAN COME TO YOU! I AM LICENSED AND INSURED.

These pictures are at our farm house in Lillian, AL. I am from Perdido Key and we travel from Destin to Gulf Shores, AL. (we have gone as far as New Orleans)


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail (850-602-7429) - Supporting our business owners (FREE advertising)*

Capt. Willie Brown and I are promoting this event November 2016! check out web site and click on FREE advertising!


----------

